# Jermaine O'neal Is A Raptor!!!!!



## Onions Baby (Mar 12, 2007)

> NEW YORK – After on-and-off again negotiations, the Indiana Pacers have agreed in principle to send six-time All-Star Jermaine O’Neal to the Toronto Raptors for point guard T.J. Ford and the 17th pick in Thursday’s NBA draft, a league executive said Wednesday.
> 
> After nearly completing the deal earlier in the week, Pacers and Raptors officials needed to exchange more medical information on O’Neal’s left knee and Ford’s neck before finding a comfort level with the trade. It is believed both sides now are comfortable making the deal, though the trade won’t be complete until both O’Neal and Ford pass their physicals.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...jermaineonealtraded062508&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


wow!

I AM PUMPED!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Bad trade for you guys IMO.

Good luck this season


----------



## King Bosh (Jan 23, 2008)

It's not even on Raptors.com or nba.com so this is definitely not official.


----------



## Onions Baby (Mar 12, 2007)

King Bosh said:


> It's not even on Raptors.com or nba.com so this is definitely not official.


As the article states, the only thing preventing this a failed physical from Ford or O'Neal.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

Not a bad trade if Jermaine can play 60+ games next year. A Jermaine/Bosh tandem will do very well, imho - and the logjam with TJ/JC is solved.

Basically, Toronto solved the PG chemistry issue and have a nice low/high post combination. Bargs can now be either traded or just allowed to mature slowly as a backup.

Not a bad deal, imho.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

I would've passed on this. He's not worth Ford, Rasho and the pick. I really don't think he's worth much at all. I think he's finished.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Ras said:


> I would've passed on this. He's not worth Ford, Rasho and the pick. I really don't think he's worth much at all. I think he's finished.


He's 29, give dude a break. Good trade IMO ...


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

We finally have a shot blocking presence...and a chance to have two players average over 9 boards for the first time since JYD and AD pretty much.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

JO is done IMO...Been saying that since it was rumored he could come to the Lakers last season. Max 60 games for JO next year, but i think it could be much more


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Porn_Player said:


> He's 29, give dude a break. Good trade IMO ...


I know he's not that old. He's just slowly worn down over the last while, and he looks like he's only getting worse. I don't think it helps that he came right out of high school, so he's probably going to have a much different career arc from most. He definately used to be a lot more atheletic. I don't know, I guess I'm just a skeptic, but I don't really see him bringing too much.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

JO is only 29 true, but his body has the wear and tare of a 40 year old, still though I hope he works out for you guys because he was always one of my favorite players...Good luck next season!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

He's no center. It says they have been exchanging health notes all week. I assume he can play, but he's still a broken star.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

So long as the Raps med staff know as much as possible about JO's knee, Im fine with the deal. JO may not give us more than 60 games, but so long as hes present for the playoff push, then its all good.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I can't really comment until I see his suit up and play.....he played fantastic in December, but it was all down hill from there. I hope the fact that he shut it down in mid April has given him the chance to rehab properly. I don't care if he starts the season, I just hope he can finish it.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Bosh or O'Neal at center?


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

Ruff Draft said:


> Bosh or O'Neal at center?


o'neal for sure


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Big question is who that role player is. I tried the Rasho + Ford with a bunch of other players on RealGM.

Only AP and Kapono worked.

Honestly, to give up this much plus the 17 in a very deep draft doesn't excite me at all. JO is a 6-11 VC.

We must be missing some details, otherwise this deal is crap.

JO (for 45 games)
Bosh
Moon
Our left over swing
Jose

That doesn't look too great right now. Our 2/3 is even further weakened.

Gotta be more to it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Good trade. It's certainly worth a shot. If JO can put up numbers of 15/10 with 2bpg, this trade was solid. If he somehow comes back to the old 20/10 JO, then it's a fantastic trade.

He's had a load of time off, and with some new motivation, his game could be reborn.

It's a decent trade for the Pacers, they just have three mediocre players with very large contracts, in Ford, Tinsley and Murphy. They do, however, now have $20 million in expirings (Rasho, Daniels, Foster).

Any chance that they deal #11, #17 and a possibly another player to grab IU's own Eric Gordon?


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

O'Neal at Center, he'll bring the Rebounding, Defensive Tempo & Toughness (ALL THINGS CONSIDERED) ahh.. hate this deal but i won't cry about it.

we gave up too much and got too little back, regardless, he better be in his old form, i might even have my fingers crossed for a failed physical.

i hope it's the case of Great Players, Injured on Terrible Team, & loses Passion until throw into a really good situation like T.O's


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

We will only get Gordon if he falls at 11. Bird has a crush on someone in the 12-20 range and we will probably not trade the 17.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i have a bad feeling the other piece is yet another young guy like Graham or Humphries, which further weakens the deal from our perspective, since i think both those guys could still blow up in another system...


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Do you think we may get Indiana's second rounder?


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

So who plays C? Or can O'Neal slide to SF....


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

B-Roy said:


> So who plays C? Or can O'Neal slide to SF....


O'Neal at the 3 is never EVER going to happen, Bosh has a bigger chance at the 3 spot....and that is not going to happen either. Jermaine will pay the 5....he has done it in the past.....NBA.com lists him as a forward/center.....


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i really hope we get a 2nd rounder back, or you BETTER expect BC to buy a late 1st, early 2nd from some team. i didn't see anyone great at Toronto's FA camp either since Haislip didn't attend & neither did Dahntay Jones to fill our now empty roster spot.

and O'Neal @ SF? No. He will play Center, and Bosh will play PF. then we'll see possibly Bargnani seeing some time at the 3 to continue the playoff expirement.

Calderon/Ukic?
Parker/Delfino
Moon/Kapono/Graham?(included in deal?)
Bosh/Bargnani?/ Humphries?(included in deal?)
O'Neal/?Bargnani?

ahh we have a weak depthchart now not knowing who's coming or going.. without any pick currently.. as said could it be Baston and his small contract? is that enough? Brezec will not be back.

i think we gave up too much here.


----------



## Balzac (Jun 29, 2006)

Don't really know how I feel about this. I don't like the projected mid-1st prospects anyway. But to give up Ford, Rasho (expiring) AND our 17th? This might be an overpayment on our part. Another way to look at this is that Ford was disgruntled, Rasho = replaced by O'Neal, and Colangelo not seeing anyone he likes at the 17th spot.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Ill just post what i wrote on the pacer board :



> Aside from getting out of Oneals absurd contract i dont really see the benefit in this deal, everyone on here is so quick to point out JO inability to stay on the court when TJ Ford has suffered to career threatening spinal injuries. In my opinion you just swapped injury prone players, and Oneal is by far the better player of the 2. I hope getting Robin Lopez or whatever stiff thats going to replace jermaine at 17 makes it up for you. Toronto got you on this one in my opinion.


__________________


----------



## Onions Baby (Mar 12, 2007)

Do you think maybe BC has plans to play Bargnani at the 3 now with no immediate need for him to be a great rebounder thanks to the acquisition of JO?

Calderon/Ukic
Parker/Delfino/Kapono
Bargnani/Moon/Kapono
Bosh/Hump
O'Neal/Baston


----------



## Balzac (Jun 29, 2006)

I am almost certain that Bargnani would come off the bench as an offensive option.


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

billfindlay10 said:


> Do you think we may get Indiana's second rounder?


i hope


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I like the player part of the trade although Graham or Parker could make it a huge win for IND. It would not shock me to see Parker be a throw in with a pre-arranged buyout so he can go back to Europe.

Giving up the pick is a huge HUGE minus to me. We could have found a very productive semi-starter at this spot - a MoPete type or even better. Or maybe a Biedrins type big. I don't like that at all. You need a lot of draft picks to find that one that becomes a star unexpectedly.

IND could package these picks and potentially move up to 6 or better. That is what TOR should have been doing. Depending who the filler is and who they draft this could be a big win for IND and Bird could have fleeced BC.

but who knows, maybe the pick is not even included.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Balzac said:


> I am almost certain that Bargnani would come off the bench as an offensive option.


Yup! At the 4 and 5 spots.


----------



## 12AL21 (Jan 29, 2006)

This looks like a bad trade imo unless Toronto gets Indy's 1st rounder in addition to JO


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

big question now is.......


what # will Jermaine wear? Bargnani losing the 7 for a fresh start? or vice versa with JO. i think Bargs might switch to #1


----------



## frank_white (Apr 20, 2005)

Onions said:


> Do you think maybe BC has plans to play Bargnani at the 3 now with no immediate need for him to be a great rebounder thanks to the acquisition of JO?
> 
> Calderon/Ukic
> Parker/Delfino/Kapono
> ...


I always thought Bargs was a 3 tbh

I can see why Raps brass played with the idea of making him a center as he has the physical tools to play that position. But he will be allowed to play his game if we groom him as a 3 instead. 

All in all, a risky trade by the Raptors, if true. Should JO & Bosh both be healthy come playoff-time, however, this trade has high reward potential. A frontcourt of JO, Bosh, and Bargnani playing healthy at full potential makes us contenders in the east.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

billfindlay10 said:


> I can't really comment until I see his suit up and play..


Agreed, try to take this approach guys. The way I see it;

If he's healthy, he'll add a lot to your team and be a good tandem with Bosh. Just keep him motivated.
If he's not healthy, well, that sucks. But atleast you didn't open the bank for him (Ford's value was very low and he's not exactly healthy anyway, Rasho I don't know much about, and the #17 is unlikely to net you more than a roleplayer imo).

If you could get back say Indiana's 2nd round pick, that'd be good, but either way I don't see it as such a bad trade if JO passes the team physical. At the least, its a move that gives you a chance to jump back out of mediocrity (I personally feel the Raptors would have walked into the season with a similar roster as last season, and to similar results).


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

BCS; best case scenario next season

Jermaine plays atleast 70+, Pacers fans were saying he showed improved focus on the defensive end when he came back. i have heard rumblings he's 100% healthy. if we get a focused Jermaine on the block next to Bosh., we could see a 14pt, 12rebound & 2+ block guy per guy. Extremely helps the team, in turn hopefully opening up Bosh's game for a nice 24 pt, 8 rebound, 1+ block average. i think this will really drive Bosh to step it up defensively aswell.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

There is no way the extra player is anybody we use in our rotation. Otherwise that player would have been mentioned. It's probably Graham or Humphries or Baston. And who cares if we lose those guys.

I like how now that the stupid Parker rumor has come out, everyone thinks he's gone, and that the Raptors will just give up their 3rd best player off last year's team for nothing.

This trade is going to be fine as long as O'Neal is healthy. We will have a great frontcourt. This will mean more concentration from the defense in the post, and more open J's for Kapono, Parker, Delfino. We still have Calderon and Moon as well. And you never know what kind of role players we can scrounge up too. Sometimes all you need is 3 or 4 great players and a bunch of guys willing to do anything to win.

So suck it up boyos that are against this. For threeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

So the Raptors now have three jump shooting big men.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

And no to mention Bargnani, who will no doubt be better this year after his struggles last year. If he is anywhere close the player I, and a lot of others think he is, then the Raptors can contend in the East. He can now play a little bit of SF, which he seems more suited for anyway.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Coatesvillain said:


> So the Raptors now have three jump shooting big men.


O'Neal is more than a jump shooter as is Bosh. CB4 takes the ball to the rack....someone posted his season shot chart and the highest percentage of points scored were in the paint. Yes they both can hit a jumper, but they have more to their game than that.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

This isn't a terrible move by the Raptors, he's still a good defensive presence and should get better looks with Bosh in the frontcourt with him compared to in Indy. Therefore you should expect his FG% to be up compared to his past few seasons.

Hopefully he stays healthy.


----------



## Balzac (Jun 29, 2006)

A.W.#8 said:


> And no to mention Bargnani, who will no doubt be better this year after his struggles last year.


I seriously hope so. Any news on AB during the off-season? Like what is he working on, training in, etc etc.


----------



## Benninsanity (Nov 28, 2006)

O'Neal at Center Bosh the 4. 

now Calderon can pick & pop with both of them.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Indiana raped them.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Balzac said:


> I seriously hope so. Any news on AB during the off-season? Like what is he working on, training in, etc etc.


The last thing I've heard about AB was how he said he'd given up trying to gain weight, cause his body couldn't do it or something.

Not much news on him at all. He's faded into obscurity..


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

southeasy said:


> big question now is.......
> 
> 
> what # will Jermaine wear? Bargnani losing the 7 for a fresh start? or vice versa with JO. i think Bargs might switch to #1


He could wear #44. I believe that was his number in high school.


----------



## DWADE4 (Aug 18, 2006)

I dont think the injury will be as big of an issue really. He was playing for a bad team last two seasons so why would he want to risk any injury he may have or to worsen it. Maybe thats why he missed those games because he knew they were not going to get anywhere. Look at Shaq, after leaving Miami he was supposely "injured" but then coming to the suns he played out the whole season. I do think JO and CB4 will make a great DUO for us, our Twin Towers, and then Jose running the point full time, Moon our athletic 3 and Kap our shooting. Will be a great team with depth.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

Funny how with all those CB4 and JO comparisons and the debates about whose better they end up playing on the same team. IMO having JO is neat and all but our biggest concern (at least what I thought was our biggest concern) was having better perimeter players, especially on the defensive side of the ball, and this doesnt really do anything to address that. Now that we dont have the 17th I am really hoping someone like Brandon Rush will fall to the second round and we somehow acquire a 2nd rounder to get him.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Why are ppl saying this is a bad trade? Raps don't need Ford, Rasho is a scrub, and a 17th pick will likely equal to someone like Joey Graham. Jermaine is a big man that can score, rebound and block, and should be revived playing for a new team ready to contend for a division title. Great trade for Raps.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Yeah, this trade is actually great for both teams. Jermaine is worth it for Toronto for his defensive pressence and shot blocking alone. The real kicker here is just his health. Here is a great article on the trade...

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=hollinger_john&page=Onealtrade-080625


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Why are ppl saying this is a bad trade? Raps don't need Ford, Rasho is a scrub, and a 17th pick will likely equal to someone like Joey Graham. Jermaine is a big man that can score, rebound and block, and should be revived playing for a new team ready to contend for a division title. Great trade for Raps.


Exactly. I couldn't have said this any better.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

pretty good for TO if oneal can stay healthy. he'll add a defender, shotblocker and rebounder next to bosh and might even give a little on the offensive end


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

I don't understand why people are in such an uproar about getting O'neal. It works out for both teams. Firstly, we had both Jose and Ford at the 1, making one of them expendable with Ford and his health being the obvious one to shop around. It leaves us with Jose at the point, giving us one of the best point guards in the league to start. Secondly, JO>Rasho, he gives us what we sorely needed so badly last year when teams walked all over us by getting offensive rebounds and running straight to the basket. Sure he's a risk health wise, but if worst comes to worst, we can just trade him and his monstrous salary next year, or just write him off the books when his contract expires.

I'll admit losing the first round pick does suck, but I mean the deal is too good to pass up; you must give a little to get a little.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm not complaining about the trade but I thought the Raptors could probably get O'neal without giving up the 17th pick. They get salary relief and are in the position to finally tank the next couple of years and rebuild with some high lottery picks.

Regardless, pretty good trade for us. If he stays healthy great, if not we have a major trade chip next season.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

I think we got too attached to the 17th pick given the draft hype. How much has Joey Graham done for us as a pick at that level, honestly. Almost not even a rotation player. If we got a player, he wouldn't do much. 

We traded Rasho's expiring contract, TJ (great guy, great speed, great fadeaway) but turnover prone, and a couple of 'scrapish' players for a 6 time former all-star that even had mvp consideration. That's a very very significant addition. Not only will our offense roar, but our defense will be awesome. 

I can't wait to see the two in action. Hopefully it will be for the majority of the season. 

If w want picks, Portland should be doing a fire sale of picks (not sure why they purchased the 27th). I bet they are willing to part with #13 on draft day without asking for much.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

thats pretty much it, i generally spoke my mind with both negative & positive comments. i wouldnt say its false to believe i did really probably overvalue the 17th pick, but i really do still think it has greater value then your average 17th pick (if that makes sense?)

with the idea rasho could be cut and come back to T.O., it's very interesting.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

wow. holy ****. did that just happen? 

part of me is definitely outraged that we gave up TJ, perhaps my sentimental favorite on the team, Rasho, easily in the Raps' top 3 centers of all time, and our hard earned 17th pick in what looks to be a very deep draft. like, that hurts. i'm pumped about the draft as it looks like a lot of already good teams are going to come out with some serious talent.

it's only after some serious second thought that i'm thankful that BC is going for it. he went and got an allstar that can change our team, not on KG's level but surely more than many of the wings that we bandied about in trade proposals.

JO, Bosh, Bargani and a good role player stands to be one of the best frontcourts in the league next season. JOBB rules::afro::iwon::iwon::iwon might not spend a ton of time on the court together but over but these are three very dangerous players and i think they'll have the grit AND talent to be very, very good together. we obviously needed a gritty veteran with size to be that third big man - a guy that can defend and rebound and finish plays - and BC brought one in. fitting that we got him from Indiana no?:wink:

JO's looking to revive his career and i'm sure he's been working his *** off to get back on the court. i have no real idea what his injury was i know that he's an exception amount of time to get back to 100%. seriously, all he has to do is feed off of Bosh's double teams. the kid's had swagger since he came into the league looking like baby huey. much like VC's, JO's change of scenery is going to do him a lot of good on the stat sheet. there's injury risk but you run that with any player.

the pick is what gets my goat but i've gotta believe that there's a reason BC and co have been bringing back Hickson and working out so many lower level prospects. even if we don't get Indy's 2nd rounder, BC shouldn't have any problem fleshing out the team on the cheap. 

we needed talent consolidation and that's what we've got. 

Jose/Ukic
AP/Delfino
Moon/Kapono/Joey
Bosh/Hump
JO/Bargnani

it's far from perfect and BC has a lot more work to do but on paper it's already the best lineup we've had to date...in my humble opinion. the defensive potential is all there, i think the chemistry (fire!) will be much improved, the offense should only get more efficient with JO at the 5, AND we get significantly better in the rebounding department.

the Raptor Nation wanted a better team on the court and BC made it happen. let's just hope they've got some durability.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Kapono really needs to start with those two guys in the paint. He'll get a lot of feeds from them and Jose. I think Toronto should look to sign a J.R. Smith like player with the MLE and call it a day.

Maybe Jersey really did want Bargnani?

Bargnani, Parker, Graham for RJ?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I think it's a great trade for both teams. Jose is fine taking over the Point Guard duties. He's a Top 10 point guard right now.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

How well do you guys expect JO to do? If the guards can continue banking shots I would think JO could hold down the defense.

Something like...
15 pts
8 rb
2 ast
2 blk


----------



## Theberge43 (Nov 2, 2004)

> ESPN.com has also learned that the Raptors will get the 41st pick from the Pacers as part of the deal while the Pacers will receive Raptors forward Maceo Baston to complete the deal.


So

Jermaine and the 41st.
for
TJ, Rasho, Maceo and the 17th

Not bad : if JO is healthy for us.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Theberge43 said:


> So
> 
> Jermaine and the 41st.
> for
> ...


So is Rasho still included or no?


----------



## Theberge43 (Nov 2, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> So is Rasho still included or no?


Oops ... yeah sorry !


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Ruff Draft said:


> How well do you guys expect JO to do? If the guards can continue banking shots I would think JO could hold down the defense.
> 
> Something like...
> 15 pts
> ...


If he stays healthy then that's about the stats I would expect out of him. He is going to be similar to Antonio Mcdyess of the Pistons. If he stays really healthy it wouldn't surprise me if he averages more than 10 rebounds. Toronto is so weak rebounding wise he won't have a lot of competition besides Bosh.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

We have the 41st pick now at least, from ESPN,
"ESPN.com has also learned that the Raptors will get the 41st pick from the Pacers as part of the deal while the Pacers will receive Raptors forward Maceo Baston to complete the deal."


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Does anyone care that Maceo Boston is being traded?


----------



## bluecro (Oct 13, 2006)

Like I said in the other thread I bet you he has a lot left in the tank still. He dident play because lots of stars do it when their team sucks. Put in your sig mark my words next year Jermaine will average 20 and 10 and be a contender for Most Improved Player award.


----------



## DWADE4 (Aug 18, 2006)

I don't know why people are underrating JO as much. He will easily be our 2nd best option on the floor and he loves the ball in crunch time and has proven to be a leader. I'm looking for him to put up 
18ppg
9.5rpg
2apg and 2blks


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Does anyone care that Maceo Boston is being traded?


No


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

at first it seems slightly skewed towards indy, but oneal can still play at a high level. #17 is #17 not really worth too much, rasho was playing decently, but he kinda sux, an tj ford is more injury prone than oneal. maybe jermaine will put a hard foul on tj and end his carrer so people will like the trade more.


----------



## King Bosh (Jan 23, 2008)

Like I said earlier JO's career will be rejuvinated playing for Toronto. A lot of members are concern due to health related issues, but did you ever stop to think he just stopped caring for the Indiana organization, and was doing everything in his powers to get traded. He knew sometime this summer he would of gotten traded. So why do you think he suddendly started to workout and get back to the old form he was? Because he knew he was going to get a second chance somewhere else, and he'll look to become the player of old. We might have 3 potential all stars on this team(Bosh, O'neal and Calderon) which will definitely make us better then a .500 team. What I really like about O'neal's game is that he'll bring that toughness we desperately need. A lot of people in the "Basketball World" having been calling the Raps soft, and with good reason. But now bringing JO in will all change that. We need one more key move to contend again, and get passed the second round.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Good trade for you guys if O'neal can stay healthy... and thats a big IF. I doubt he will. He'll miss another 25+ games this season because of the knee. But as long as he's healthy for the playoffs, then you guys are lookin' good.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

> he loves the ball in crunch time


heh, maybe. But he doesn't produce in the crunch.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Does anyone care that Maceo Boston is being traded?


Who? :wink:


Like many have said, this is a good trade for us if J.O can stay healthy. If.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Oh and having the 41st pick is a bonus. Woo.

Maybe we could package it with Hump/Graham and get back in around the late teens/twentyish picks...


----------



## King Bosh (Jan 23, 2008)

I might be very optimistic here, but I dont think his health will be an issue he'll play 70+game and somewhere around 19.5ppg and 11rpg totals. Obviously the physichal will help determine how healthy he is for the start of the year, but him not being the "Go To GUY" will take a lot of pressure off him which mean his body wont get abused as much with double teams and hacks in the low post. I've watched a lot of JO over the last few years, and Raptors fans will notice that he's a warrior. And I think Bosh will feed off that. I think they'll create a strong bond/chemistry.


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

we probably have one of the best C-PF punch in the league, and o'neal can shoot free throws as well which will also be important in the late stages of the game


----------



## Onions Baby (Mar 12, 2007)

No longer is Dwight Howard going off for 25 pts and 20 rebounds to go along with dominating post position leading to dunks.

I'm so ecstatic for JO's defense and he's been complaining that he wants to go to a contender, now he's got his wish, let's see him produce!


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

edit:nevermind


----------



## King Bosh (Jan 23, 2008)

Onions said:


> No longer is Dwight Howard going off for 25 pts and 20 rebounds to go along with dominating post position leading to dunks.
> 
> I'm so ecstatic for JO's defense and he's been complaining that he wants to go to a contender, now he's got his wish, let's see him produce!


I agree. He's a freaking beast in the rebounding area. He's definitely going to average close to 12rpg. Now finally Bosh as a help defender that will be able to close down the lane and swat shots. I'd like to see Bosh, O'neal, Bargnani as our froncourt, but I'm pretty sure it will be Moon over Bargs which I'm semi okay with. It's going to be such an atheletic frontcourt it's not even funny.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

so the trade cannot be completed until july 9th because of TJ & BYC

My boy Maceo, never got a real shot, but we never had an opportunity to give one. Peace! he got a better shot with Indy in 06-07, good luck there, you could put up decent numbers as a 3rd big,

Calderon/Ukic/John Lucas III(FAC)?
Parker/Delfino/
Moon/Kapono/Graham/James White(FAC)?
Bosh/Bargnani/Humphries
J.O'Neal/Rasho(waived from IND?)/Barg

if the talk is true.. & Rasho is returning after being dealt. we are sittin mad pretty after all this. along with the 41st pick, that actually is VALUE to me now. 

stretch @ 41: Batum, Hickson, Jason Thompson, DeVon Hardin, Bill Walker...

a reality @ 41st pick: *Joey Dorsey, Serge Ibaka, Kyle Weaver, Gary Forbes, Sonny Weems, Jamont Gordon, DJ WHITE, RICHARD HENDRIX, Mbah a Moute, Davon Jefferson, James Gist*.. Damn Quality here, tell me you don't like these options if we keep the 41. then there's possible more transactions to come.


----------



## chulo (Jun 29, 2006)

With limited minutes i think JO can do a lot for Toronto. Even if he put up 15 and 8, his presence on the court would help us out. We wouldn't get raped on the boards as much and we would have a bonifde 2nd scorer. With the number of bigs we have now, hopefully it would ignite a fire in Bargs (something he had in his rookie season) and finally make him the player we all know he is capable of being. If this doesn't work out, we have JO's expiring contract as a huge trading asset at the end of the season. 

This trade benefits both teams. Indy gets a proven point guard. he might be erratic at times, but he does make his team better. Every season that TJ's been healthy, he's led his team to the playoffs. He'll create open shots for the rest of his team. 

Question for raptor fans, you gonna boo TJ when he comes back to the ACC?


----------



## King Bosh (Jan 23, 2008)

If there's a way we could get rid of Humphries for another 2nd round pick then i'll be very happy. I've never been a fan of his in the first place. Getting Batum in the second round will be hard, but there's rumours that he'd been dogging in to fell so far down and play with the Spurs. So if teams keep passing on him very late dont be surprised if SA drafts him. I like our team but we still need someone in our backcourt that can become a consistent wingman/slasher. Bosh and O'neal going to free throw line ain't enough. We need more Free Throw oppurtunities. If BC can get this done will be hard team to contend with. The only thing left to do is fire Sam Mitchell .

There's no reason to boo TJ Ford. He didn't do anything bad towards the Raptors organization. He did the same thing that Jose did at the end of the year: He stated that he wanted to start rather then coming the bench. You'd be pretty stupid to boo him.


----------



## ATCQ (Jun 16, 2005)

getting the 41st makes me feel much better... and i would be really disappointed if the raps fans boo tj!


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

yeah if i was in the building & any rowdy fan tried to boo the kid for playing his heart out when he played, and being "that guy" at the end of games, you'd see malice @ the palace part 2, ACC version. Ford is from here on out, a guy i respect & love to see expand his game for Indy.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

well, there goes the draft. who knows what'll play out later. 

my thoughts on the jermaine deal:

- the guy hasn't played an injury-free season in a long time. four years? five? i can't come up with a single player who missed that much time and returned to form. 2004-05 was a long time ago. even if he was sitting out to apathy and not injury, that's a long time to not play a full season. *negative*

- if he's playing: i don't know how teams can double chris like they did. even with outstanding three-pt marksmen, chris bosh was getting swallowed. i think the only way to remedy that was to get another body who could play inside with him, command respect and be seen as a legitimate threat. *positive*

- offensive glass: remember the game against charlotte last year where we had zero second-chance points? ZERO. outscored, what, 30-0 or something? watching that game, seeing the players shrug their shoulders and listening to the swirsk make endless excuses for them made me pass wind. at least jermaine attacks the glass... sometimes. *positive*

- if bargnani can't develop like this, i'm at a loss. i hope he plays with the two of them and doesn't just spell them off the bench. if so, that front line could be unstoppable: three 7-ft'ers who are athletic and can shoot. i don't remember the last time i saw that anywhere. *positive*

- defense: even with just jermaine and chris, you have two players who can now block shots. i don't think we've ever had that before. if jamario's starting with them, now you have two and a half. that's a strength in and of itself, even with our ghastly perimeter d. i mean, if we conceded that we weren't going to get better keeping guys in front of us, acquiring another shotblocker might have been our only option. *positive*

- flexibility: 
i) this trade may now limit our flexibility to make other changes. we no longer have financial wiggle room for at least two years, we have few coveted prospects in the system, we have hardly any room for error. *negative*

ii) 2010 is a much more attractive summer than 2009. *positive*

- culture: i've seen this is as (by far) our biggest weakness for some time. we are pushovers. there's no other way to put it. and it's the only way to explain our underachievement. instead of competing, we prefer to settle and feel a sense of entitlement: be it to win or lose, and that feeling becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy. i have long thought of tj ford as the one player who did not exhibit that trait- we have now dealt him and most of our other assets for one player who may or may not make a difference on that point. i am extremely worried about this. 

why is kris humphries not an asset? why is joey graham not an asset? why has andrea bargnani already become a _meh_? our underachievement and poor development (culture?) is now crippling our team off the floor, as well. what is the plan to address it? this deal suggests, to me, that there may not be one. *negative*

- enough excuses: the one thing this trade may have achieved on the intangible level is toss our excuses in the trash. no longer are we too young (i've hated that my entire life), we are by default forced to *win now*. sometimes that's all you need. the urgency was lacking before because we didn't want to face it- now we have no choice. i think teams tend to perform far better under that knife. *positive*

- superstar: i'm not sure how much this is going to help us on the floor directly. it may or may not. but the sheer _size_ of the transaction- his name- may be enough to shake the team from its complacent bed. it's sort of like garnett going to boston- players were kind of infused with a sense of confidence, and miraculously started to play a little better (harder?). that's the mental side of sports. this move has made an impact there, good or bad, and an impact was sorely needed. getting players like crawford or wallace or diaw may not have achieved the same. *positive*

- lost pick. this is as major as minor gets.  i'm really disappointed with this. i had no hopes of the 17 pick turning into a stud, but simply having rookies on the roster gives teams a sense of hope for the future, not to mention players to showcase on the trade front. we just took another year off. colangelo's been part of three drafts and he's added one true rookie (jamario, garbajosa and tucker don't count). i think he may be underestimating the importance of youth long-term. even the celtics, making deals for today by acquiring allen and garnett, still kept rondo, perkins, davis and powe- and they played roles, even brought enthusiasm to the playoffs (compare them with detroit, for example). we don't have any of those guys anywhere and i'm worried. this is not a good habit to get into. *negative* 

---

all in all, i don't know how i feel. there are so many angles to view the trade from, it's pretty much impossible to come to a conclusion. but suffice it to say that i will still be disappointed if we can't come up with something else. i guess my opinion is pending. this team needs change and it will not happen with just jermaine o'neal and a new injured reserve (he'll spend some time there, too). under no circumstances do i want to see last year happen again. 

peace


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

JO pulled a Vince on the Pacers


http://www.thestar.com/Sports/NBA/article/450194

Jermaine O'Neal admitted to the media early Friday morning that he made the decision to sit out a good portion of Indiana's schedule last year as a career move, according to The Toronto Star.

"When I sat out all those games last year, it was a career move," O'Neal told the Associated Press. "I knew what the situation was. I knew what the significance of me staying away from the game, rehabbing the leg and getting the knee back to its normal usage was."

He played in just 42 games for the Pacers during the 2007-08 season.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Good To Be On The Other Side Finally.


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

could someone please explain why the O'neal trade cannot go through until July 7th or whatever it is?


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

there's a trade moratorium between when tj's byc status ends and the beginning of free agency, july 9th. as constituted, the trade cannot happen due to the byc on ford. when tj's byc expires, after june 30th, the trade is doable under the cba but must wait for moratorium to end, hence the wait.


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

alright thanks a lot


----------



## ray_allen_20 (Dec 26, 2007)

Yao Mania said:


> Why are ppl saying this is a bad trade? Raps don't need Ford, Rasho is a scrub, and a 17th pick will likely equal to someone like Joey Graham. Jermaine is a big man that can score, rebound and block, and should be revived playing for a new team ready to contend for a division title. Great trade for Raps.


Perfectly spoken. I think people here are making things seem more complicated than they really are. I 100% agree with you (other than the division title thing, cause lets face it that aint gonna happen )


----------

